# Promaster 2500 vs Sprinter



## SSP

Looking to upgrade from my 2002 chevy express van. Just started my second year as a OMS and was advised i have 3 years eligibility to completely write off a new vehicle so i'm lookin around at some options. I really like the sprinters but they are steep priced and may not be optimal. These promasters by Dodge boast crazy head-space up to 159" or so and with optional diesel capabilities. 

I never buy new vehicles because i feel its the biggest scam in the world to drive off the lot and lose 20% value immediately, and have always gone older so i can fix up my own rig... but after a few too many breakdowns this year and a whole month with no heater in minus 30 i realized my time is better used earning revenue on site... not so much on side of road with thumb up... :whistling2:

Any advice pros or cons would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## Catlin987987

Were also in Edmonton, we have 3 sprinters. We get 800-1000Km/Tank. We have been buying 2012 and 2013 lease return E250's with 10-25K km on them for around $20K which seems like the best return.


----------



## dclarke

I was talking g to an HVAC guy at the supply house a d he got Nissan NV or whatever they are called and he said he loves it. More power with a v6 than the 6.0 Chevy he had before a d better mileage.


----------



## Pac Rim Plumber

Look at the new Ford too. One difference is Ram is a FWD and Sprinter/Ford is RWD. Find out what oil change cost for each is and if they take a synthetic type oil. I know the sprinter does so its a little pricey, but the oil change interval is higher.


----------



## redbeardplumber

I am looking too SSP. I do some rural work and in winter I am afraid the sprinter will let me down. Thoughts?


----------



## dclarke

Biggest complaints I hear about the sprinter is high maintenance cost and its gutless. No acceleration


----------



## SSP

@Catlin987987 thanks for the reply, so is the sprinter your first personal choice if you had to work out of it 7 days a week? Is maintenance ever an issue or excessively costly or does warranty cover most issues? 

@redbeardplumber ya buddy i hear you on that, i haven't had a chance to drive a FWD van in winter and i'd like to know how much of an improvement it is, and if it handles any differently on icey highways. I also do lots of travelling so a diesel is a must for fuel mileage and power pulling trailers. Having a Sprinter might be a pain in the arse servicing it if you happen to be 50Km from the closest dealership, as i'd imagine on a new vehicle warranty is void to service them independently. 

The pro-master as a gas-job IMO blows away GMC Savanna, Ford E250s, Nissans crap and honda for space and functionality in a mid-size commercial cargo van. End of.


So i'm doing my research and the primary PROMaster 2500 with 159" Wheelbase selling features i notice are;


21" Cargo floor to ground step-in height 
About 500 Cu2 of space 
Rear Doors open 260 degrees
5000lb towing capacity 
49" Wide sliding door width wide enough for a forklift to unload
120V optional Plug-ins in back area
3.0L Eco Diesel I4 Boasts 18,500 miles max interval between oil changes... thats like 30000km 
hard to continue a list after that.. .

but wait .. these are also almost the same advantages as the SPRINTER 2500 High Roof with a 170" Wheelbase ... Except Sprinter in most cases is slightly better in every way shape and form. The only distinct advantages Pro master has is the FWD, 6" Lower rear loading, three part break away unpainted bumper and is ugly as sin.

When i go to Pro-masters web-site and Mercedes web-site and build the exact van i want and need in diesel the price difference is very marginal, Ram basically revived themselves into the commercial van market by imitating the sprinter characteristics and European design features and making it available in a V6 Gas Engine on a FWD platform. 

So i guess i'll have to actually price shop at the dealerships and do some test drives because for a diesel the main differences will be style relative and availbility of certain diesel engines... and that 30000km oil change on the proMaster i definitely need to see to believe... 

http://www.trucktrend.com/features/consumer/1401_2014_2015_trucks_and_vans_buyers_guide/viewall.html


----------



## redbeardplumber

Colten not sure how to keep these tires.... 

I need to be pimpin....

First pic is a mistake and can't remove


----------



## wallingford

We don't have the vans stated above (NV, Sprinter or Promaster), one considerable difference IMO between the 3 is that the sprinter and promaster have tested reliability (the promaster is VERY similar to the Fiat Ducato so you can do some research on those).
The NV is a first generation unless i've missed something... We have a Savana though so take this post for what it's worth.


----------



## Paton plumbing

I have 60,000 KMS On my way! my nv 2500 and love it I would call it a luxury work van , drives and rides like a nice pick up quite and smooth on the highway and with the 5.6l V8 get better mileage than my 2011 E-250 that is gutless by comparison I get about 19l per 100km fully loaded in traffics around metro Vancouver the only downside is the length if they had a longer wheel base to put 12' pipe behind the bulkhead I would have no complaints.only warranty issue so far was the back door latches so you can open them 270% were replaced .


----------



## SSP

redbeardplumber said:


> Colten not sure how to keep these tires....
> 
> I need to be pimpin....


Those are pretty pimpin wheels bro! And with some serious rubber too! :thumbup:

If you trade in or upgrade to an import save those bad boys and let me know your price because i have a truck and a van that could use those tires :laughing:


----------



## punkplumberbc

The company I work at have 4 full size sprinters all ranging in age from 2006 to 2012 models and in the 4 years i've been there they have all been in and out of the shop too many times to count. Mercedes engineering is amazing for the size/handling/FUEL ECONOMY!!! But unfortunately they are very prone to breakdowns. 
The more bells and whistles the more **** to go wrong. Not very good in the power category either. Yes gutless comes to mind but is worth the savings in mileage if you ask me. But when it all comes down to it the gas savings is offset by the high cost of repairing these German engineered turbo diesel beasts. Expensive repairs and down time are not worth the purchase. Go with the Nissan for a good balance between size, power, and reliability.


----------



## Drain Pro

One is a Dodge and the other is a Mercedes. Nuff said. FWIW, a friend of mine had a Sprinter and he loved it.


----------



## Will

Here is the inside of my "_new_" 14' P30 Step Van

I love the space they give me, even if it I get 7 mpg on my best day.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing

Envious Will, I wish I would have gone that direction! Everywhere I looked they were more than the '04 GMC I bought with about twice the miles.. :blink:


----------



## James420

Will said:


> Here is the inside of my "_new_" 14' P30 Step Van
> 
> I love the space they give me, even if it I get 7 mpg on my best day.


You're the second person I've seen on here with a step van recently, where did you find it? I think they would make awesome plumbing vehicles.


----------



## plumber75

SSP said:


> Looking to upgrade from my 2002 chevy express van. Just started my second year as a OMS and was advised i have 3 years eligibility to completely write off a new vehicle so i'm lookin around at some options. I really like the sprinters but they are steep priced and may not be optimal. These promasters by Dodge boast crazy head-space up to 159" or so and with optional diesel capabilities.
> 
> I never buy new vehicles because i feel its the biggest scam in the world to drive off the lot and lose 20% value immediately, and have always gone older so i can fix up my own rig... but after a few too many breakdowns this year and a whole month with no heater in minus 30 i realized my time is better used earning revenue on site... not so much on side of road with thumb up... :whistling2:
> 
> Any advice pros or cons would be appreciated thanks!


I would go with the sprinter I think the dodge looks funky. This might be a stupid question but what is "oms"? I would like to buy a new vehicle as well and would like to do what you are doing and have been reading about sec. 179 but I thought it ended in 2013.


----------



## SewerRatz

Drain Pro said:


> One is a Dodge and the other is a Mercedes. Nuff said. FWIW, a friend of mine had a Sprinter and he loved it.


You mean one is a fiat the other is Mercedes


----------



## Drain Pro

SewerRatz said:


> You mean one is a fiat the other is Mercedes


Same difference


----------



## Thebestone

The sprinter is junk. 1) rust quickly & easily. They have water intake points everywhere. 2) notorious for turbo problems 3) maintenance on the diesel system is very very expensive & extensive cost start at $1000 a year and up. 4) diesel particulate filter & catalytic clog up badly because they are way down the line from the exhaust msnifold where they need to be 5) special no ash oil is required. Can be 180$ to purchase oil & filter at auto parts store but online can find for 110$. 6) the sprinter was not designed to pull trailers. You will need to buy an aftermarket miniature computer that will allow you to have brake lights. but mine break every 12 months and I have to replace them. 7) Doors automatically lock as soon as the vehicle is driven this is highly annoying 8) don't expect any help from Mercedes even if you pay for services they will not answer any questions nor give you any parts diagrams. They want to be the only ones doing the repairs on the sprinters.


----------



## Thebestone

I'm searching for a new van and will check out the Ford transit hi top as well as the dodge pro master and I have seen pictures of a new van that exists in California and made by a Isuzu but I have not been able to get the dealership to answer the phone yet.


----------



## Gargalaxy

Thebestone said:


> I'm searching for a new van and will check out the Ford transit hi top as well as the dodge pro master and I have seen pictures of a new van that exists in California and made by a Isuzu but I have not been able to get the dealership to answer the phone yet.


Why don't you start where the intro is.....


----------



## rjbphd

Thebestone said:


> I'm searching for a new van and will check out the Ford transit hi top as well as the dodge pro master and I have seen pictures of a new van that exists in California and made by a Isuzu but I have not been able to get the dealership to answer the phone yet.


Ya not even a plumber... why are you here??


----------



## SW Florida

We just picked up 2 of fords new transits a month ago and the guys really like them. Pleanty of head room, LOTS of storage space, comfy ride, no get up and go problems, and no complants from the plumbers at all about them.(They would be the guys to find its problems.) We really didnt want to, but ford is doing away with the normal work vans.(Boss is a ford guy) Now a month later they have grown on all of us. We do full body wraps and the things look like rolling billboards. Awesome advertisment!! Our 2014 van bodies still look good, but the rolling billboards DEFFINATLY stand out in the feild!! As for durability, dont know yet.


----------



## tims007

you know that sprinter has a 4x4 version coming


----------



## Plumberdood1

I'll second the Nissan NV high top. I drove the Sprinter and Promaster, did not like the way they handled and hated the lack of power. I have the 3500 and pull my mini x with no problems. You would be surprised what the gas engines can do these days.


----------



## Master Mark

*I need a new used truck*



Thebestone said:


> The sprinter is junk. 1) rust quickly & easily. They have water intake points everywhere. 2) notorious for turbo problems 3) maintenance on the diesel system is very very expensive & extensive cost start at $1000 a year and up. 4) diesel particulate filter & catalytic clog up badly because they are way down the line from the exhaust msnifold where they need to be 5) special no ash oil is required. Can be 180$ to purchase oil & filter at auto parts store but online can find for 110$. 6) the sprinter was not designed to pull trailers. You will need to buy an aftermarket miniature computer that will allow you to have brake lights. but mine break every 12 months and I have to replace them. 7) Doors automatically lock as soon as the vehicle is driven this is highly annoying 8) don't expect any help from Mercedes even if you pay for services they will not answer any questions nor give you any parts diagrams. They want to be the only ones doing the repairs on the sprinters.



sounds like you have had a real bad experience with the sprinter...
tell me how you really feel.

I think I am gonna have to start looking for a new used truck real soon because the 97 ford box truck I bought 3 winters ago is starting to nickle and dime me to death......It wont quit giving me troubles... 

Soooooo I need a new ford truck but I dont like the prices of the ones I see everywhere. I cant bring myself to shelling out 40k for a box truck with a tommy lift on the back of it truck .


----------



## victoryplbaz

Our new promaster.... I think it was a better deal than the ford and I didn't even consider a sprinter. And it's a dodge not a fiat.. Dodge motor and under pinnings. Sadly made in Mexico


----------



## victoryplbaz

Don't know why it's upside down


----------



## Master Mark

victoryplbaz said:


> Our new promaster.... I think it was a better deal than the ford and I didn't even consider a sprinter. And it's a dodge not a fiat.. Dodge motor and under pinnings. Sadly made in Mexico



do you mind if I ask what one of those is costing these days new???


----------



## PlumberDave

I've had my Promaster 2500 for 25000miles now and it has been great. Both headlights have burnt out once. The release of the side door has needed adjustment. I have room inside most days, I can stand up! the low deck is easier to load. And I still get 13 to 16 mpg. You think a promaster is ugly have you seen the NV? WTH. My Logo is 7 feet long by 5 foot tall! $36,000 new.


----------



## Master Mark

Thanks...that is what I figured somewhere in that range..

I just got a price on a GMC box truck with a 14 foot box and a 
rail lift gate on the back for about 35k... 12,500gvw

Its more than I want to spend


----------



## victoryplbaz

I paid little less but I love it. I checked out the ford and between the two I like the dodge more. Seems like it has more room.


----------



## plumb1bob

*Ford for driving in snow*

HVAC side of the comp. bought 4 promaster high box vans. Average miles 20,000. Here's the list: All 4 brakes, 18,000 miles 1 blew sensor thru radiator, All 4 smell like they leak anti-freeze. Side door latch adjustments made numerous times, 1 has rachet strap holding door shut,( waiting for parts).Last but not least western Pa had bad winter, but not as bad as Boston. Used my tow chain as least twice on each unit, welcome to FWD. BTW, MY ride is a 2015 E350 12,00 0# GVW, Spartan FRP utility box , V-8, posi-traction, 1000 miles. Just retired my workhorse, 2009 e450 v10 14'000 # GVW. loved that truck. New one pretty sweat two. I'm not giving up my RWD for anything. New ford high tops are RWD, just lower GVW But pretty sweet. Nissan is a n-word in our market.


----------



## TomSV650

I've heard the Nissan is super reliable but gets bad MPG.


----------



## 760GWS

We have an NV3500 hi top just passing 8,000 miles. IMO, meh...

The bad:
Had parking brake problems--new cable assy ordered from TN, i think, installed 3 days later; new rear brakes; no revenue from that truck for 4 days; brakes still squeal from time to time. 
Turning radius--sux; 3-point u-turns at signal intersections usually.
Back up camera not standard equip--really? Nickel&dime...
Bad seat ergonomics--driver/passenger arm rests are not at same height with door arm rests (that alone screws up my ride happy factor); no seat tilt or lumbar support; extended driving or riding gets uncomfortable; knees jammed to glove box on passenger side if you want too lounge a bit for a relaxed posture. 
Cargo noise & smell--the bulkhead doesn't create a 100% barrier, as is common, so anything that bounces, jingles, falls, or stinks in the cargo area will be heard or smelled in the cab. 

The good
Cargo room--plenty; stand up height with room to spare; came with decent shelving units; good amount of room for machines, tools, equipment, product.
Cab--overhead stowage space; "office drawer" under driver seat; roomy door pockets; open space between seats.
Engine power--it's got some balls to get up the hills fully loaded. 
Fuel economy--I think it gets good gas mileage as long as I'm not rushing back and forth across four or five cities. 

Overall, I'd pass on the nv hi top again for a normal service and repair truck/van. When i saw FedEx adopted them early, i thought "must be a good one for cargo space and mechanical reliability". But now, I'd prefer better maneuverability, ride comfort, and something that has more cargo/cab division... box truck is our next style I think.


----------



## Will

I got this Ram Promaster 3500 diesel about a week or so ago. Great so far, Time will tell how reliable it is


----------



## happy plunger

*Ford Transit, Dodge Pro Master, Mercedes Sprinter,*

I own E 250 now but I am Thinking Near Feature to get Van that I can stand in Well I test Drove Nissan NPR And Ford Transit both were Okay but Nissan has lot of power but friend of mine said when you put too much load in the back it tend to go really lower to ground .Mercedes Benz it really nice but i know maitenace it will be high, i Have good things about Ford Transit . any suggestion Thank you.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

Sheeit! That came out if nowhere. The only problem is its missing that ******* touch:yes: perhaps some camo mossy oak seat covers and a dash! Keep us updated:thumbsup:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber

How long is the cargo area, from bulkhead to door?


----------



## Will

Around 12'


----------



## JayCowie

Has anyone looked at the new Mercedes Metris yet?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON

when is chevy gonna make a version of the tall ford transit , nissan envy , and dodge promaster ?


----------



## KoleckeINC

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> when is chevy gonna make a version of the tall ford transit , nissan envy , and dodge promaster ?


I completely agree, with a plain 305 and a 4l60e. I'd get 300k miles out of it. Chevy did some nice box trucks in a 3/4 ton but without side door access I just couldn't pull the trigger.


----------



## JayCowie

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> when is chevy gonna make a version of the tall ford transit , nissan envy , and dodge promaster ?


The industry rumor is that they are running the Savana until at least 2018 MY, haven't heard anything about a new van.


----------



## SewerRatz

victoryplbaz said:


> Our new promaster.... I think it was a better deal than the ford and I didn't even consider a sprinter. And it's a dodge not a fiat.. Dodge motor and under pinnings. Sadly made in Mexico


If you have the Diesel it's Fiat Have a look http://www.fiat.com.au/ducato


----------

